
Ask HN: Visiting Bulgaria and Romania:  Where to Stay?  What to Do?  Who to See? - FlopV
Looking for advice on getting the most out of the city from a startup perspective.  I&#x27;d love to have the potential to meet a few freelancers or dev shops in the area face to face.<p>I wouldn&#x27;t mind having some advice as far as where to stay, anything I have to see or do while I&#x27;m in the area.  As a first time visitor, is their anything I just cannot miss?<p>I wouldn&#x27;t mind building a good network of contacts that have a potential for friendships or working relationships.<p>To put it bluntly, what would you share with an American coming to Bucharest, Romania. Then Burgas and Sofia in Bulgaria.
======
alexcircei
In Bucharest, by day I recommend you to stay in Dorobanti Area and Herastrau
area, by night try to visit the old town bars and nightclubs. If you didn't
book any hotel I think the best hotel to say is Radisson.

We don't have that many tech spaces but you can visit Techhub.

~~~
wontonkid
I second this. I spent a month in a loft in Dorobanti and it was fantastic.

~~~
FlopV
Thanks for the feedback from the both of you!

